# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Could you build a private shooting range

## Uriel999

I have been thinking lately how cool it would be to have in a basement of your own home a private shooting range. Could you legally do that? Also, how much would something like that cost. Could you insulate the place well enough neighbors wouldn't hear the constant bang bang bang going on underground?

----------


## Bryan

Check local laws. In Texas there is no problem to shoot on private land (underground or above), but within the city limits there needs to be a police report filed for every weapon discharge. You could get a permit / license to run a range. I'd doubt your average home owners association would give a blessing however.

----------


## Uriel999

> Check local laws. In Texas there is no problem to shoot on private land (underground or above), but within the city limits there needs to be a police report filed for every weapon discharge. You could get a permit / license to run a range. I'd doubt your average home owners association would give a blessing however.


Man, I should really move to Texas. Some place on the coast though. I can't be too far away from the gulf. 

LOL, so today I pulled out my old daisy red ryder, made a few targets and popped some rounds off in the backyard. Good times, now if only I could get away with using my xd .45 service in the back yard!

LOL, police report for every round. Officer I am very sorry but you are going to have to file 350 reports...just for Tuesday.

----------


## asimplegirl

Wow... I have no idea.
But we just shoot in the yard.  As long as you are 500 ft away form any state funded roads, you can do so at any times, with no punishment.

We like to shoot at all hours of the night.  It's great.

----------


## ryanduff

In Pennsylvania, AFAIK, its by township ordinance. I always have a good laugh with my buddies because in the township I live in, I can burn, but not discharge a firearm. In the next township over where some of my buddies live, they can discharge firearms but not burn. Its such a crock of sh*t but it makes me laugh.

----------


## Uriel999

> In Pennsylvania, AFAIK, its by township ordinance. I always have a good laugh with my buddies because in the township I live in, I can burn, but not discharge a firearm. In the next township over where some of my buddies live, they can discharge firearms but not burn. Its such a crock of sh*t but it makes me laugh.


Wow, that is just well...stupid. Man, what ever happened to letting people have a bonfire while shooting guns. Can't be warm and shoot? Or maybe somebody would shoot the fire killing it?

----------


## ihsv

If you can sound-proof it enough, I wouldn't even bother trying to get a permit.  Screw 'em.

But that's just me

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

I've seen 2 setups like this.  Both were made the same way - dig a trench and lay in pre-formed cement cylinders forming a tunnel.  The first was part of a private residence and off the basement.  The second part of a lab I worked in and was an extension of the steam tunnel system.  Originally it was part of the Remington Rand Arms facility and they used to test fire .30 and .50 machine guns down there.  We shot things a bit bigger.  You can't hear it topside.

My initial thoughts would be screw the permits.  You would probably have less hassles with permits if it was completely separated from your house and you could just say your a hobbyist and are building a wind tunnel to test model aircraft designs or a root cellar or something.  OTOH: a big advantage of attaching it to your home is that it could serve double duty as an escape tunnel...

It would make a decent bomb shelter too... - depending on diameter...

-t

----------


## Uriel999

> I've seen 2 setups like this.  Both were made the same way - dig a trench and lay in pre-formed cement cylinders forming a tunnel.  The first was part of a private residence and off the basement.  The second part of a lab I worked in and was an extension of the steam tunnel system.  Originally it was part of the Remington Rand Arms facility and they used to test fire .30 and .50 machine guns down there.  We shot things a bit bigger.  You can't hear it topside.
> 
> My initial thoughts would be screw the permits.  You would probably have less hassles with permits if it was completely separated from your house and you could just say your a hobbyist and are building a wind tunnel to test model aircraft designs or a root cellar or something.  OTOH: a big advantage of attaching it to your home is that it could serve double duty as an escape tunnel...
> 
> It would make a decent bomb shelter too... - depending on diameter...
> 
> -t


We're being nuked! To the gun range!

----------


## Gideon

Never needing permission to use your own property.

----------

